# R.I.P Toots Thielemans



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jean Baptiste Frédéric Isidor (Toots) (Baron) Thielemans (Brussel, 
29 april 1922 - Brussel, 22 augustus 2016

_Toots Thielmans passed away at 94 this morning._


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Pure nostalgia for my generation. RIP.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Paul Simon introduced him to many. Lovely sound. Thanks Toots.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, though he lived to a ripe old age. 

He was so distinctive an artist; he was always immediately recognizable and always interesting without becoming pretentious. Just this weekend, my wife and I were listening to Laura Fygi, who always features tasteful instrumental soloists, but it was the track with the whistling guitar player that made me spontaneously say, "Toots." It's a good thing my wife was next to me and not a strange woman, or I could have gotten slapped.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Ba ba ba ba ba ba ba Bluesette! RIP Toots


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's one I've always liked. Beautiful composition by Jaco with Toots on harmonica.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Well, he was the master of his instrument and ment a lot for the harmonica being taking more serious by the music world but in general I didn't like his repertoire choice and often extremely melancholical style. Sorry to say so.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I remember a story of him jamming with another guitarist, and he took a whistling solo. The guy said, "Man, you whistle better than you play guitar!" He had the music "in" him, he was one of a kind. I just found out, and I am saddened to see him go. Thank you, Pugg, for posting this.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2016)

I met him once on a vernissage more then 30 years ago in Antwerpen. ( Belgium)


----------

